#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Active boxen set voor kleinere feestjes

## Dj Gino V

hey 

ik ben op zoek naar een goed geluid set dat gemakelijk is te vervoeren dus dacht ik al aan active boxen maar ik zit te twijfelen tussen

- 2x qsc hpr 122i 12" top en 2x qsc hpr 151i 15" sub
- 2x db technoligies dvx d12 12" top en db t. sub 15 d 15"
- 2x dap audio X-12TA top en dap X-15HLA subs

heeft er iemand ervaring met deze sets en zal het een goed aankoop zijn
ik dacht zelf al aan dap maar ben niet zeker

rtz Gino V en thanks

----------


## laptop

als je voor kwaliteit gaat zal ik db zeggen, wil je het goedkoper houden dan dap.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Precies wat laptopje zegt. De sub's 15 klinken geweldig! Hoewel ik toch voor een andere combinatie zou gaan  :Wink: .
Wat wil je ermee gaan draaien? Misschien heeft dB technologies nog wel een mooier setje in de aanbieding.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## laserguy

Akkoord met dB maar waarom zegt niemand QSC? Al eens gehoord hoe keihard en loepzuiver die toppen gaan?

----------


## 4AC

> Akkoord met dB maar waarom zegt niemand QSC? Al eens gehoord hoe keihard en loepzuiver die toppen gaan?



Heb de QSC niet naast de dbtech/dap gehoord maar de QSC's vielen mij wat tegen. Hard: ja, zeker. Mooi: nee. Hoog word snel wat 'sissend' naar mijn mening. Ook zijn die QSC toppen de volgende dag nog als piep terug te horen...
Maar het ging wel érg hard.... :Stick Out Tongue:  (gehele HPR-range naast elkaar gehoord trouwens)

ot
Maar je hebt in deze prijsklasse echt mega veel keuze, denk aan Fohhn, RCF, HK en ga zo verder. Waarop basseer je je keuze voor qsc dap en dbtech?

----------


## Watt Xtra

DVX 12 in een paar woorden: GEWELDIG. Super strak topje. Maar zeker niet geschikt als fullrange kast. Dan mist ie gewoon het laag voor.

Ik twijfel trouwens wel of zn sub5 bassje die toppen wel bijhouden.
Ik heb ze hier in combi tot 2 18" JBL laagkasten. Maar ook met een centerstackje van 4 bassjes en 2 toppen.

De passende vliegbeugel. Helemaal tegek. ook om het topje iets te kantelen wanneer je hem hoog op een paaltje of statief plaatst.

----------


## Dj Gino V

mijn bedoeling is vatjes te spelen ik speel voornaamelijk electro dance en pop maar op grotere fuiven ben ik dan van plan mijn toppen te gebruiken als monitors en eigelijuke had ik gedacht om ongerveer maar €4000 uitegeven en hopen dat het goed klinkt

----------


## 4AC

> mijn bedoeling is vatjes te spelen ik speel voornaamelijk electro dance en pop maar op grotere fuiven ben ik dan van plan mijn toppen te gebruiken als monitors en eigelijuke had ik gedacht om ongerveer maar 4000 uitegeven en hopen dat het goed klinkt



En voor hoeveel man speel je als het geen "grote fuiven" zijn? En op welke locaties speel je?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> had ik gedacht om ongerveer maar 4000 uitegeven en hopen dat het goed klinkt



GOED:
 4000,- budget (daar kun je wel 'iets' mee)

SLECHT:
hopen dat het goed klinkt???  EROP VERTROUWEN DAT HET GOED KLINKT, hiervan moet je jezelf overtuigen, 'hopen' is 'ZIELIG' .

Groeten John

ps. zou je in je profiel je 'leeftijd tonen' aan willen zetten  :Wink:

----------


## Hansound

Al bij RCF gekeken ??

----------


## sis

> Al bij RCF gekeken ??



Nou ja, het is het overwegen waard  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Outline

Tot 4000 euro voor sub/sat-setje?

Denk HK Elias (3400), HK P:ro active (2800), eventueel nieuwe JBL Eon's (4200, al boven budget)...

Iemand anders nog iets?

Tip: misschien 2dehands iets? kun je voor dat geld ook wel wat leuks vinden...

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb al die merken al bekenen zoals mackie active waar ik al eens heb met gespeeld en die gingen vrij goed maar ik heb mij laten wijs maken dat houten kasten nog het beste klinken
dus ben ik eigen lijk op zoek gegaan naar degelijke houten kasten en het zou goed moeten klinken voor +-200 man in meestal een sjotters kantine
dit heb ik juist nog gevonden
2x RFC art 902-as 12" sub en 2x RFC art 710-a 10"/1" fullrange 

grtz

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dat heb je je idd wijs laten maken. Soort kast maakt in principe niet veel uit. Het gaat meer om de inhoud en de vorm.  :Wink: 
Over de Mackie's. Mackie is niet meer het bedrijf dat het vroeger was. Sinds de fabriek naar Japan is verhuisd zijn de prijs en kwaliteit minder geworden. Nu weet ik niet of je met de oude of de nieuwe hebt gewerkt.
Over RCF kan ik eigenlijk alleen maar met lof spreken. Heb afgelopen zaterdag met de kleine broertjes van de set die jij noemt +-400 personen van geluid voorzien. Ging hard en zuiver genoeg in mijn ogen. Hoewel ik toch zou overwegen de 12" te nemen. Die kun je ook nog altijd op statief zetten mocht je zonder bassen willen spelen. (10" heeft vaak te weinig bas")

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

PS. Sjotters Kantine? Dat klinkt als een limburger?

----------


## Outline

> Sinds de fabriek naar Japan is verhuisd zijn de prijs en kwaliteit minder geworden.



Ik neem aan dat je China bedoeld?

En 400 man met een ART-set? Knap, als je per kant gewoon sub-satje hebt... Ik werk met D&B Q7 (google maar) en dat heeft met dubbel laag en 1 top per kant net geen moeite voor 400 man. En dan hebben we het wel over serieus spul!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

China, inderdaad! Ligt in dezelfde uithoek he.:P

En ik denk dan wel dat jij iets anders deed met je set?
't was een carnavalsfeest en het geluid hoefde niet abnormaal hard. Het klonk geweldig en 300/400 man waren absoluut wel aanwezig in dat zaaltje.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb juist nog een mail gekregen voor een setje ev
ev sba760 en ev sxa360
 wat denken jullie hiervan of zal ik beter bij rfc art blijven want de prijs is beter en ze gaan volgens de fiches luider

grtz gino v

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dat is een lastige keuze. Ik ken beide setjes en heb met beide al eens mogen werken. RCF gaat inderdaad net wat harder, maar daar tegenover staat dat de EV set iets mooier klinkt ( in mijn ogen ). Als ik jou was zou ik eens naar de PA boer langsgaan en vragen of je misschien zou kunnen beluisteren? Stuur ze een mailtje of bel even, of ze dit in de winkel hebben staan of willen opzetten.
Denk dat dat je dan het het beste kunt vergelijken. 

Samenvatting: Wil je hard, koop RCF. Ga je meer voor de geluidskwaliteit, neem EV. Maar ga zeker even vergelijken. Zeker bij zo'n bedragen zijn winkels niet te beroerd om een setje op te zetten.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

> Dat is een lastige keuze. Ik ken beide setjes en heb met beide al eens mogen werken. RCF gaat inderdaad net wat harder, maar daar tegenover staat dat de EV set iets mooier klinkt ( in mijn ogen ). Als ik jou was zou ik eens naar de PA boer langsgaan en vragen of je misschien zou kunnen beluisteren? Stuur ze een mailtje of bel even, of ze dit in de winkel hebben staan of willen opzetten.
> Denk dat dat je dan het het beste kunt vergelijken. 
> 
> Samenvatting: Wil je hard, koop RCF. Ga je meer voor de geluidskwaliteit, neem EV. Maar ga zeker even vergelijken. Zeker bij zo'n bedragen zijn winkels niet te beroerd om een setje op te zetten..
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Nou , nee hoor, EV is Amerikaans en klinkt agressiever dan een Europees merk .
En nee , RCF gaat niet harder maar klinkt even iets netter en is meer aanvaardbaarder voor onze oortjes .
Beide merken zijn zeer goed , het is maar wat je wil , ga eens luisteren.
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik geef alleen mijn mening sis.
Zo ervaar ik beide setjes. Ik zou persoonlijk voor de EV set gaan, maar dat is een smaak. Daarom raad ik ook aan gewoon eens te gaan luisteren en vergelijken.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

> Ik geef alleen mijn mening sis.
> Zo ervaar ik beide setjes. Ik zou persoonlijk voor de EV set gaan, maar dat is een smaak. Daarom raad ik ook aan gewoon eens te gaan luisteren en vergelijken.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Uiteraard, maar wat betekent dit dan : 

_dB technologies Fifty-Line plus. Leuk voor op je kamer, maar meer ook niet .._ 

Als ik mij niet vergis heb je toch ook subs van DB technologisch _?_
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zoals in een ander topic ook al staat vermeld is dit alleen toekomst "muziek".
Het geld voor zo'n fifty line setje is niet aanwezig, maar dromen is nooit verkeerd, toch?
En als ik me niet vergis staat nergens dat ik geen set in mijn handtekening mag vermelden die ik niet bezit.

*denkt nu aan Emile, die Pioneer CDJ1000 MKIII in zijn handtekening heeft staan, maar nog geen geld voor een DAP setje heeft*

Maar inderdaad, ik heb een heel leuk dB setje  :Smile: 


Groeten Jasper

----------


## Dj Gino V

dus als ik samenvat zijn ze alle 2 goed te pruime alleen koop ik voor 4000 2x bas + 2x top van rcf en van ev maar 1x bas en 2x top dus ga ik ervan uit beter de rcf te nemen
of zit ik er naast

grtz gino V

----------


## sis

> dus als ik samenvat zijn ze alle 2 goed te pruime alleen koop ik voor 4000 2x bas + 2x top van rcf en van ev maar 1x bas en 2x top dus ga ik ervan uit beter de rcf te nemen
> of zit ik er naast
> 
> grtz gino V



Kan het even opnieuw , want dit is niet te lezen ...
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ga langs bij de winkel en beluister wat je zelf het beste vind klinken.
Ik zou zelf voor de EV gaan, maar dat komt omdat ik er al vrij lang en vaak op draai. RCF komt bij mij pas net kijken, maar klinkt zeker niet verkeerd.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## sis

> Ga langs bij de winkel en beluister wat je zelf het beste vind klinken.
> Ik zou zelf voor de EV gaan, maar dat komt omdat ik er al vrij lang en vaak op draai. RCF komt bij mij pas net kijken, maar klinkt zeker niet verkeerd.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



En nu ben ik benieuwd met welke EV's je hebt gedraaid ?
Want je bent al vrij lang en vaak aan het draaien : zo staat hier toch !!
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Het setje dat de TS voorstelt om mee te werken. 2 subs en 2 tops, daar werk ik de laatste tijd regelmatig mee.
Voorheen draaide ik wel eens met de kw subs ( 2x 18" ,1000 watt ) en als ik me niet vergis sx300 (15"/1", 300 watt)
KLIK VOOR FOTO!
dus ik weet wel hoe het klinkt.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## 4AC

> Het setje dat de TS voorstelt om mee te werken. 2 subs en 2 tops, daar werk ik de laatste tijd regelmatig mee.
> Voorheen draaide ik wel eens met de kw subs ( 2x 18" ,1000 watt ) en als ik me niet vergis sx300 (15"/1", 300 watt)
> KLIK VOOR FOTO!
> dus ik weet wel hoe het klinkt.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



SX300= 12"/1" @ 300 watt.

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

hmm een dikke 8 meter uit elkaar. in de buiten lucht :Confused: 

de bass golven komen maxx 4 meter van de tent af in het midden gedeelte
dubbel 18" geladen zo te zien. leuke bassjes

speeld dit goed als er 100 man buiten staat te gillen???
even uit nieuwschierigheid. speel zelf al jaren buiten :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Gino V

mooie foto maar denk net dat dat boven mijn budget hangt :Embarrassment:

----------


## Outline

> hmm een dikke 8 meter uit elkaar. in de buiten lucht
> 
> de bass golven komen maxx 4 meter van de tent af in het midden gedeelte
> dubbel 18" geladen zo te zien. leuke bassjes
> 
> speeld dit goed als er 100 man buiten staat te gillen???
> even uit nieuwschierigheid. speel zelf al jaren buiten



Gozer, ik denk toch echt dat deze set beter is en klinkt dan die van jou.
Betere spec's, echt vermogen, enz. En is in aanschaf ook al 'n stuk duurder...

Het is dan ook niet de instap-serie van EV...  :EEK!:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Het was een "bescheiden" feestje. Denk dat er in totaal 75 personen waren. Er stonden 2 tenten, tegenover elkaar. In de andere tent stonden nog 2 sx300 topjes. ( 12"/1" @ 300 watt xD) 50 meter verderop was nog een locatie binnen, daar stond nog een speaker. De muziek ging zo hard, dat we om 10 uur een belletje kregen van de andere kant van het dorp of het wat zachter kon..
Meer foto's zien? Heb er nog wel een paar voor de nieuwsgierige..

Groeten Jasper

Owjah, dit setje is alleen maar om te laten zien aan sis dat ik vaker met EV werk. Weet overigens niet of dit echt ver boven je budget valt. ( is wel passief)

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

> Gozer, ik denk toch echt dat deze set beter is en klinkt dan die van jou.
> Betere spec's, echt vermogen, enz. En is in aanschaf ook al 'n stuk duurder...
> 
> Het is dan ook niet de instap-serie van EV...



Al met al komt in mijn verhaal niet voor dat ik zeg dat die van mij beter is. :Confused: 
Ik draai buiten makkelijk voor 200+ met mijn set. maar dan houd het wel op. Die basjes zijn leuk en dat zou mij ook wel wat lijken :Big Grin: 

ik kan wel een instap serie hebben maar voel de druk op 10 meter afstand nog. en dat is buiten zowel binnen meer dan genoeg. zonder te over belasten. maar ik zou wel een stukje meer willen hebben. dus denk dat deze er bij kunnen. met een leuke amp er bij op :EEK!:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Het was een "bescheiden" feestje. Denk dat er in totaal 75 personen waren. Er stonden 2 tenten, tegenover elkaar. In de andere tent stonden nog 2 sx300 topjes. ( 12"/1" @ 300 watt xD) 50 meter verderop was nog een locatie binnen, daar stond nog een speaker. De muziek ging zo hard, dat we om 10 uur een belletje kregen van de andere kant van het dorp of het wat zachter kon..
> Meer foto's zien? Heb er nog wel een paar voor de nieuwsgierige..
> 
> Groeten Jasper
> 
> Owjah, dit setje is alleen maar om te laten zien aan sis dat ik vaker met EV werk. Weet overigens niet of dit echt ver boven je budget valt. ( is wel passief)



Ik weet dat we een beetje Off-Topic gaan,
dus ik zal een 'oud' topic opsnorren over KW subs, zodat we daarin hier verder over kunnen 'praten'.

Ik ben namelijk ZEER geinteresseerd..

----------


## Outline

> Al met al komt in mijn verhaal niet voor dat ik zeg dat die van mij beter is.
> Ik draai buiten makkelijk voor 200+ met mijn set. maar dan houd het wel op. Die basjes zijn leuk en dat zou mij ook wel wat lijken
> 
> ik kan wel een instap serie hebben maar voel de druk op 10 meter afstand nog. en dat is buiten zowel binnen meer dan genoeg. zonder te over belasten. maar ik zou wel een stukje meer willen hebben. dus denk dat deze er bij kunnen. met een leuke amp er bij op



Mijn fout! Even niet helemaal helder geweest met lezen...

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik sta op punt een systeem te bestelen is dan de rcf art 710-a 10" als top en de art 902-as 12" als bas goed genoeg voor disco feestje te spelen tot max 200 personen in een klein zaaltje

grtz Gino V

----------


## djspeakertje

> ik sta op punt een systeem te bestelen is dan de rcf art 710-a 10" als top en de art 902-as 12" als bas goed genoeg voor disco feestje te spelen tot max 200 personen in een klein zaaltje
> 
> grtz Gino V



 
is 12" als bas niet een beetje weinig :Confused: (al beluisterd??? :Wink: )

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb ze nog niet beluisterd maar ik denk dat ne 12" alleen voor bas aan 130 spl wel zal knallen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Outline

Ik denk zomaar dat je toch een sloot tekort zal komen...

Je geet een stuk verder komen met een 712a-top en een 905a-sub. En dan gaat het krap worden, als het al niet te weinig is...

Persoonlijk denk ik dat je beter voor een TT-setje kunt gaan, met een TT22a of 25a topje en een TT18a subje per kant.

----------


## sis

> hmm een dikke 8 meter uit elkaar. in de buiten lucht
> 
> de bass golven komen maxx 4 meter van de tent af in het midden gedeelte
> dubbel 18" geladen zo te zien. leuke bassjes
> 
> speeld dit goed als er 100 man buiten staat te gillen???
> even uit nieuwschierigheid. speel zelf al jaren buiten



Is het eventueel mogelijk om je spelling en schrijfwijze eens goed na te kijken ?
Want het is toch wel echt genant ( Dat is Frans voor schamelijk )  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Stoney3K

Gerelateerd vraagje: Het is me nog altijd niet duidelijk hoeveel geluidsdruk (in dB) nu voldoende is voor hoeveel mensen publiek. Dat je niet zomaar met vermogen kan rekenen is me allang duidelijk, maar kan iemand me duidelijkheid geven over hoe het aantal dB's zich verhoudt tot het aantal mensen dat ik ermee kan doen?

Mijn Wharfedales halen bijvoorbeeld 129dB op 1 meter, maar ik weet niet voor hoeveel mensen ik daarmee kan draaien, ik gok net 100 man.

----------


## Dj Gino V

maar als ik op het db moet afgaan dan doen de qsc 12" top en sub 15" actief het beter dan de rcf speakers en ze zijn goed koper maar ik heb eens uitgerekend de zaaltjes waar ik meestal speel zijn maar 8m op 15m en daar de discobar en toog nog in denk ik dat er maar max 100 personen binnen geraken en daar deze sets wel goed voor gaat 

grtz Gino V
ps want mijn limiet is maar 4000 euro en liefst blijf ik er onder

----------


## djspeakertje

> maar als ik op het db moet afgaan dan doen de qsc 12" top en sub 15" actief het beter dan de rcf speakers en ze zijn goed koper maar ik heb eens uitgerekend de zaaltjes waar ik meestal speel zijn maar 8m op 15m en daar de discobar en toog nog in denk ik dat er maar max 100 personen binnen geraken en daar deze sets wel goed voor gaat 
> 
> grtz Gino V
> ps want mijn limiet is maar 4000 euro en liefst blijf ik er onder



 
ik heb die subjes van QSC wel eens gehoort (de hele hpri set trouwens :Smile: , persoonlijk vindt ik de 18" wat beter klinken, maar het gaat niet om wat WIJ mooi vinden maar om wat JIJ goed vindt klinken, laat je dus niks wijsmaken door mensen die zeggen dat ze EV(of een ander merk :Wink: ) niks vinden en dat je het niet moet kopen, KOOP WAT JIJ VINDT DAT GOED KLINKT!!! HET IS JOUW GELD!!!! :Big Grin: 

daan

----------


## Dj Gino V

En wat vinden jullie van dit setje

-HK AUDIO
*TYPE:* LUCAS Max</B>

----------


## sis

> En wat vinden jullie van dit setje
> 
> -HK AUDIO
> *TYPE:* LUCAS Max</B>



Bedoel je deze ? 
HK Audio - Portable Sound

Een collega van mij werkt met MAX. klinkt prima en gaat goed hard .
Dit zou een prima keuze zijn .

Hier kan je nog een review lezen 

meetmusic.com

sis

----------


## djspeakertje

> En wat vinden jullie van dit setje
> 
> -HK AUDIO
> *TYPE:* LUCAS Max</B>



 
ziet er goed uit!!! :Smile:

----------


## vasco

Ik denk net als SIS dat de Lucas set best wel goed in jou toepassing past en met een gemiddelde verkoopprijs van € 3300,00 ligt het onder jou budget van € 4000,00 waar je liever onder blijft.





> ziet er goed uit!!!



Ik kom even *kijken* naar het geluid???
Ik dacht dat wij luisterden en op basis van klank een mening geven en niet op beeld.

----------


## Dj Gino V

oei ik heb  een grote spijt dat de top geen actieve zijn dus dan meschien terug naar de qsc en heb al met een db verhuur gesproken om eens aftespreken die 2x qsc 12" heeft staan en mag gaan beluisteren en dan kan ik later nog bas kasten kopen

grtz Gino V

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik denk net als SIS dat de Lucas set best wel goed in jou toepassing past en met een gemiddelde verkoopprijs van  3300,00 ligt het onder jou budget van  4000,00 waar je liever onder blijft.
> 
> Ik kom even *kijken* naar het geluid???
> Ik dacht dat wij luisterden en op basis van klank een mening geven en niet op beeld.



ik had het meer over het uiterlijk en de specs :Wink: 

tuurlijk moet je luisteren naar de speakers die je wilt kopen, koop wat je vindt dat goed klinkt en niet wat je vindt dat er goed uitziet(en dan heb ik het ook over de specs, want die kunnen nog zo mooi lijken, je weet maar nooit :Big Grin: )

daan

p.s: ik hoop dat dit niet te onbeleefd of te ongeduldig is 4AC :Wink:  (ik doe er m'n best op, als het niet goed is, zou je dat dan ff willen zeggen, leuk onderwerp voor de lounge, want het is nogal off-topic :Embarrassment: )

----------


## djspeakertje

> oei ik heb een grote spijt dat de top geen actieve zijn dus dan meschien terug naar de qsc en heb al met een db verhuur gesproken om eens aftespreken die 2x qsc 12" heeft staan en mag gaan beluisteren en dan kan ik later nog bas kasten kopen
> 
> grtz Gino V



 
ik denk dat 2x hpr 122i en 1x hpri 181i moet kunnen met jouw budget, het is allemaal actief en die baskast red het voorlopig nog wel alleen, later kan je misschien nog een xtra basje kopen :Smile:  ik zou zeker even luisteren!!! (zelf ook eens gedaan!!!)

daan

p.s: ik zag bij Decilux audio bv. | Verhuur, verkoop en import van professionele geluidsinstallaties (lokale p.a. verhuur/verkoop) dat je voor 2x hpr 152i maar 1980 euro betaald, dat is best veel geld, maar met jouw budget ben je voor 2x 152i en 1x181i ong. 3400/3500 euro kwijt, met de 122i's is dat nat. nog minder (oftewel, ruim binnen budget en goede tegenstander voor HK LUCAS MAX :Big Grin: )

----------


## 4AC

Ben zelf meerdere malen bij decilux geweest, onder andere voor de HPR-reeks. Mijn ervaringen: 12" toppen gaan als je ze goed open goed flink schel klinken op het hoog. Het mid doet het overigens zéér lekker op die jongens, zeer luid. Al is dit ook slecht te beoordelen in een kleine showroom.
De 18" bass is weinig bijzonders, onderscheid zich wat mij betreft weinig van andere 18" br bassen.

Decilux zal deze jongens zo goedkoop verkopen omdat zij stoppen met de bezigheid van qsc-importeur (of zijn ze nou gewoon verkoper?) zijn. Althans, dat zijn de geruchten. Het kleine winkeltje kan nou eenmaal niet op tegen de webshops die vele malen goedkoper zijn...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ben zelf meerdere malen bij decilux geweest, onder andere voor de HPR-reeks. Mijn ervaringen: 12" toppen gaan als je ze goed open goed flink schel klinken op het hoog. Het mid doet het overigens zéér lekker op die jongens, zeer luid. Al is dit ook slecht te beoordelen in een kleine showroom.
> De 18" bass is weinig bijzonders, onderscheid zich wat mij betreft weinig van andere 18" br bassen.
> 
> Decilux zal deze jongens zo goedkoop verkopen omdat zij stoppen met de bezigheid van qsc-importeur (of zijn ze nou gewoon verkoper?) zijn. Althans, dat zijn de geruchten. Het kleine winkeltje kan nou eenmaal niet op tegen de webshops die vele malen goedkoper zijn...



 
ik weet het niet precies hoe het zit met decilux en qsc, ben er maandag van de krokusvakantie(15-02-09) nog geweest en toen waren ze de hele showroom aan het verbouwen (vaste prik voor nieuwe stagelopers :Big Grin: ) ze waren druk bezig met qsc dus ik weet het niet, staat het er omdat ze er vanaf moeten :Confused: , ik zal eens kijken of ik dat te weten kan komen( paar kenissen werken daar, altijd handig :Wink: )

het is idd een kleine showroom(ben die maandag ook even met die kennis in de grote hal geweest, dat is wel ff wat anders :Smile: )

daan

p.s: is dit beter 4AC :Confused:  (beleefder en minder ongeduldig :Confused: )

----------


## sis

> oei ik heb een grote spijt dat de top geen actieve zijn dus dan meschien terug naar de qsc en heb al met een db verhuur gesproken om eens aftespreken die 2x qsc 12" heeft staan en mag gaan beluisteren en dan kan ik later nog bas kasten kopen
> 
> grtz Gino V



Wat is eigenlijk het probleem, de versterkers en processor zitten in de subkast van de HK-MAX ?
sis

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wat is eigenlijk het probleem, de versterkers en processor zitten in de subkast van de HK-MAX ?
> sis



 
ik denk dat ie ook zonder basje wil draaien(alleen topjes), nog niet eens zo'n heel slecht idee....

daan

----------


## Dj Gino V

de bedoeling was ook op grotere feestje bijvoorbeeld +-1000man mijn toppen te kunnen gebruiken als monitors en de rest bij huren maar dan hebik toch nog mijn eigen vertouwde installatie

grtz gino V

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb juist de mackie srm 450 oude reeks gehoord en klonken vrij goed alleen de bas miste wat maar dat is normaal zonder bas, de hk audio max klonken eigenlijk ook lekker maar jammer van die top's niet active zijn, maar de QSC hpr 122i moet ik nog horen maar die kwamen tegen volgende week binnen :Big Grin: 

grtoet Gino

----------


## djspeakertje

> de bedoeling was ook op grotere feestje bijvoorbeeld +-1000man mijn toppen te kunnen gebruiken als monitors en de rest bij huren maar dan hebik toch nog mijn eigen vertouwde installatie
> 
> grtz gino V



1000 man met een HK MAX setje???? :EEK!: , ik denk dat je op z'n minst 1 nulletje teveel hebt getypt.....
maargoed, wat dacht je zoal bij te huren? en wat doe je dan met je 
basje(s)??

en wat bedoel je precies met je "eigen vetrouwde installatie", dat zijn dan alleen je topjes(die je dan als monitoren gebruikt!)

kortom, ik snap er nog niet erg veel van :Confused: , zou je dat miss. ff kunnen verhelderen???

daan

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik bedoelde als ik moet spelen voor een kroeg of een verjaardags feestje max 200personen dan neem ik alles zelf mee maar soms moet ik op grote fuiven spelen en dan wordt de PA gehuurd bijvoorbeeld rcf 7001's front speakers maar het mengpaneel en platendraaiers neem ik zelf mee en daarvoor heb ik dan ook mijn eigen monitor dus bijvoorbeeld mackie srm 450 :Smile: 

groet gino V

----------


## djspeakertje

> ik bedoelde als ik moet spelen voor een kroeg of een verjaardags feestje max 200personen dan neem ik alles zelf mee maar soms moet ik op grote fuiven spelen en dan wordt de PA gehuurd bijvoorbeeld rcf 7001's front speakers maar het mengpaneel en platendraaiers neem ik zelf mee en daarvoor heb ik dan ook mijn eigen monitor dus bijvoorbeeld mackie srm 450
> 
> groet gino V



 
oohh... nou snap ik het! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb de qsc hpr 122i gekocht en ze gaan wel lekker luid alleen nu nog een basje er bij :Big Grin: 

grtz

----------


## sis

> ik bedoelde als ik moet spelen voor een kroeg of een verjaardags feestje max 200personen dan neem ik alles zelf mee maar soms moet ik op grote fuiven spelen en dan wordt de PA gehuurd bijvoorbeeld rcf 7001's front speakers maar het mengpaneel en platendraaiers neem ik zelf mee en daarvoor heb ik dan ook mijn eigen monitor dus bijvoorbeeld mackie srm 450
> 
> groet gino V



Tjonge, jonge jonge , iedereen spreekt hier de laatste tijd over 200 - 300 - 500 - 1000 personen.
Geen of weinig budget , maar toch willen beuken , met zo goedkoop mogelijk als het kan ....
AUB, jongens dit GAAAAAAT niet .
Ik rij met een PORSCHE, met een motor van de FIAT 500  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Dit gaat ook niet ...
Wees nou even allemaal redelijk.
Anders kan ik vooral de Belgen verwijzen naar studio 100 op telenet digitaal ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djspeakertje

> Tjonge, jonge jonge , iedereen spreekt hier de laatste tijd over 200 - 300 - 500 - 1000 personen.
> Geen of weinig budget , maar toch willen beuken , met zo goedkoop mogelijk als het kan ....
> AUB, jongens dit GAAAAAAT niet .
> Ik rij met een PORSCHE, met een motor van de FIAT 500  Dit gaat ook niet ...
> Wees nou even allemaal redelijk.
> Anders kan ik vooral de Belgen verwijzen naar studio 100 op telenet digitaal ...



 

ik vind zo'n 4000 euri niet bepaald een klein budget(ben 13 :Wink: ), maar 1000 pers. is dat niet ERG veel???, je bent nog nauwelijks begonnen maar denkt dat je al meteen voor 1000  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  man moet draaien???, wees eens redelijk, doe gek en zeg 200-300 maximaal( met 2xqsc hpr122i en max. 1 basje(geld voor 2 heb je met jou budget en 2xhpr122i al niet meer....) rustig aan beginnen, daarna de rest, en feesten van 1000 man, dan huren ze wel meteen bij de p.a.-boer in plaats van via jou! (scheelt ze al snel 100 euri's :Wink: )

daan

p.s: vanwaar die haast, ik ben al bijna 2 jaar aan het sparen voor m'n 1e setje(ECHT WAAR!!!)

----------


## Dimi

meeste feestjes waar je voor gaat draaien zal eerder tot hooguit 100 personen zijn (tenzij je misschien continu schoolfeestjes doet), waarvan de helft de muziek al snel 'te hard' vind of komen meedelen dat ze van hun stoel aftrillen van de bassen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stijn

ik heb gehoort dat de soundmate serie heel goed geluid heeft.
ik ga volgende week  de soundmate 1 mkII beluisteren.
dan kun je gaan voor de soundmate 3 mkII.
die ga ik dan ook wel ff beluisteren.
dan hoor je wel weer van mij.


Stijn

----------


## Dj Gino V

nu heb ik de qsc toppen al gekocht klinken echt wel lekker  :Big Grin: en nu nog even doorsparen voor de bassen 2x qsc hpr 151w en de bedoeling is maar max 200 personen met deze set de spelen voor grotere evenemente gaan we naatuurlijk boxen bij huren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

grtz Gino V

----------


## djspeakertje

> nu heb ik de qsc toppen al gekocht klinken echt wel lekker en nu nog even doorsparen voor de bassen 2x qsc hpr 151w en de bedoeling is maar max 200 personen met deze set de spelen voor grotere evenemente gaan we naatuurlijk boxen bij huren
> 
> grtz Gino V



 

ik zou eerst 1x 181 kopen(beluister het verschil, vergelijk niet de prijs!) en dan doorsparen voor een 2e 181, gaat veel dieper in het laag(stel je darmen op de proef!!)

daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ik zou eerst 1x 181 kopen(beluister het verschil, vergelijk niet de prijs!) en dan doorsparen voor een 2e 181, gaat veel dieper in het laag(stel je darmen op de proef!!)
> 
> daan



//offtopic
sorry dat ik het misschien zeg. Maar jij weet dat wel allemaal goed voor een 13 jarige die als hobby lego heeft :Confused:  of heb ik het nu mis

En volgens mij is het theoretisch niet mogelijk om je darmen te laten lopen met deze set :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> //offtopic
> sorry dat ik het misschien zeg. Maar jij weet dat wel allemaal goed voor een 13 jarige die als hobby lego heeft of heb ik het nu mis
> 
> En volgens mij is het theoretisch niet mogelijk om je darmen te laten lopen met deze set



 
ik heb lego als hobby (al 8 jaartjes ong.) en bouw daar (voor mijn gevoel) nog steeds niet veel fatsoenlijks mee(check mij  youtube homepage en oordeel zelf! :Big Grin:  YouTube - Kanaal van spiekerfreak ) en dat ik het allemaal zo goed weet komt omdat ik me nu al bijna 2 jaar lang intereseer in p.a; het begon allemaal toen ik wou gaan sparen voor 1000 euri's en een skypech setje wou gaan kopen(geen goed idee) toen heb ik een dap setje gevonden voor 200 euro meer(ook geen goed idee) en nu zit mijn budget op 2000(heb ik nog niet hoor!!) en weet ik het nog niet echt. verder heb ik in die 2 jaar veel gekeken bij het opbouwen/afbreken(of noemen jullie dat niet zo??) van p.a's in de buurt. ik heb zelf ge-assistent techniekert  bij onze schoolmusical(dit jaar weer: 30/31/01 maart/april in stadstheater de bond oldenzaal) en gedraaid met andermans rcf set van 5000 euro(carnaval '09)

dat was het, kunnen lego en P.A's soms niet goed samen :Wink: ????

Daan

p.s. trek je nix aan van die zelfgemaakte liedjes op youtube, zat gewoon wat te xpiriementeren

----------


## djspeakertje

> //offtopic
> sorry dat ik het misschien zeg. Maar jij weet dat wel allemaal goed voor een 13 jarige die als hobby lego heeft of heb ik het nu mis
> 
> En volgens mij is het theoretisch niet mogelijk om je darmen te laten lopen met deze set



 

HALLO, waar is iedereen gebleven???

op spoedvakantie na de schokkende onthulling van mijn vorige post in deze thread???  :Wink: 

daan

----------


## AH

Mischien heb je de IRRITATIE grens bereikt.

----------


## sis

> HALLO, waar is iedereen gebleven???
> 
> op spoedvakantie na de schokkende onthulling van mijn vorige post in deze thread??? 
> 
> daan



Er zijn ook nog mensen die moeten werken en ook nog mensen die geen tijd hebben om gans de dag aan ( achter )  hun PC te zitten .
Dus een klein beetje geduld is wel op zijn plaats denk ik .
sis

----------


## vasco

> HALLO, waar is iedereen gebleven???
> 
> op spoedvakantie na de schokkende onthulling van mijn vorige post in deze thread??? 
> 
> daan



Naast dat ik als normaal mens wel een leven heb en niet alleen maar dit forum of achter een computer hang heb ik ook geen zin om op deze onzin van jou te reageren.

Daarnaast heb ik jou al eens eerder in een topic gemeld dat wij het hier graag zakelijk houden en on-topic. Wij doen hier geen wedstrijd wie post zo snel mogelijk zoveel mogelijk berichten.

Welkom in de wereld van werkende mensen!

----------


## Dj Gino V

Nu zijn we wel ver afgedaalt zal ik zeggen en mijn beslissing staat voor de qsc set met de bassen die ik nog moet kopen :Stick Out Tongue:  en volgens de meeste was dat de beste keuze voor die prijs :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

grtz Gino V

----------


## djspeakertje

> Mischien heb je de IRRITATIE grens bereikt.



 

oke allemaal, SORRY!!!! ik wist niet dat dat zo zou aankomen :Embarrassment: 

het spijt me en ik heb weer wat geleerd(ook belangrijk, daar zijn we hier tenslotte voor) verder weet ik nu ook hoe je een thread weer aan de gang krijgt als 'ie een tijdje stil was :Wink: 

ik zit gewoon te veel achter de pc denk ik (zal maar eens wat meer tijd aan huiswerk ed gaan besteden, mooi oefenen voor "de wereld van de werkende mensen" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

daan

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik heb nu nog een klein vraagje voor de voeding en singaal naar de box want ik heb een kabel gevonden met de 2 ineen maar is dat aan de raden of krijg ik dan storing op de boxen

DAP AUDIO Power/Signal Kabel Schuko Male naar IEC Female & XLR (10 meter) - J&H Licht en Geluid

grtz and thanks Gino V

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ik heb nu nog een klein vraagje voor de voeding en singaal naar de box want ik heb een kabel gevonden met de 2 ineen maar is dat aan de raden of krijg ik dan storing op de boxen
> 
> DAP AUDIO Power/Signal Kabel Schuko Male naar IEC Female & XLR (10 meter) - J&H Licht en Geluid
> 
> grtz and thanks Gino V



why not, zijn toch gewoon twee los van elkaar afgeschermde kabels bij elkaar gehouden door blauwe rubber :Stick Out Tongue: 

maar denk er aan. Je kunt nu alleen de stroomvoorziening pakken waar ook je signaal vandaan haalt. Misschien handig misschien ook niet. en owjah, het is DAP

----------


## djspeakertje

maakt dat wat uit dan? dat het dap is? bij decilux ben ik een keertje in het magazijn geweest en bij de randapparatuur hingen gewoon vrolijk dap-tulpkabeltjes (of zijn er meer merken die paarse tulpkabels maken???)

en decilux is verder een prima bedrijf!!

daan

of heb ik dat nou verkeerd?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tja, het is inderdaad DAP. Kun je natuurlijk ook je signaal en stroomstootjes doorheen voeren, maar denk dat wanneer je een keer op je kabeltje staat met je plug er nog in dat de kans op los contact groter is dan wanneer je bijv. ProCab gebruikt met Neutrik connectoren. Bovendien ben ik niet zo'n fan van de blauwe kleur, als je ergens op bijv. een bruiloft staat. Lopen je blauwe kabels langs je statieven op.
Maar zoals mr. Wojcik al aangeeft, werkt het natuurlijk wel. Grotere bedrijven zie ik het regelmatig doen.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Dj Gino V

zijn er dan nog andere merken die dit soort kabels fabriceren en er gaat geen storing op zitten omdat de stroomkabel eigenlijk tegen de signaal kabel hangt wegens electris veld of magnetisch :Confused: 

grtz Gino V

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Ja hoor.... bijna elke kabelmerk heeft ze.

Ken ze persoonlijk van leoni en tasker, per meter of op rol...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Als je storing kreeg zou men ze niet verkopen denk ik zo..
Als je van tevoren weet dat een kabel gaat storen, koopt niemand die kabel. Zo slim zijn ze toch wel in die fabrieken in china waar ze worden gemaakt. Ook al zou je het soms niet zeggen. Maak je daar dus maar geen zorgen om.  :Wink:  En uit eigen ervaring kan ik ook alleen zeggen dat het prima werkte.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ja hoor.... bijna elke kabelmerk heeft ze.
> 
> Ken ze persoonlijk van leoni en tasker, per meter of op rol...



ik wil net zeggen, ieder fabricant heeft wel eens soort wat hier op lijkt. En anders even zelf wat verzinnen :Big Grin: 

Want je hebt ze nu toch ook al met doosjes. Zodat je ze ook nog eens kunt doorlussen ed.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> ik wil net zeggen, ieder fabricant heeft wel eens soort wat hier op lijkt. En anders even zelf wat verzinnen
> 
> Want je hebt ze nu toch ook al met doosjes. Zodat je ze ook nog eens kunt doorlussen ed.



Doosjes?

Doorlussen doe je toch op je speakors???

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Doosjes?
> 
> Doorlussen doe je toch op je speakors???



whaha dat dacht ik dus ook... ik zal terzijnertijd even een foto posten  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> whaha dat dacht ik dus ook... ik zal terzijnertijd even een foto posten



 
doorlussen met powercon en xlr?(actieve speakers doorlussen? dat kan wel, heb je behalve als je met iec en schuko stekkers werkt geen doosjes voor nodig!)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nee Daan, ik heb mijn artistieke mij even naar boven laten komen en heb een voorbeeld in Paint gemaakt.



Tadaa. Er komt een signaal en stroomlijn binnen, die kan op het blokje bijv. 3 keer worden verdeeld en vervolgens word hij doorgestuurd naar een volgend blokje. De handigheid, tja.. Je hoeft niet van speaker naar speaker te gaan, als ze niet naast elkaar staan. ( geen 3 kabels meer langs het statief nodig ) Maar hoevaak je het echt in de praktijk nodig zult hebben, dat weet ik nog niet.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djspeakertje

> Nee Daan, ik heb mijn artistieke mij even naar boven laten komen en heb een voorbeeld in Paint gemaakt.
> 
> 
> 
> Tadaa. Er komt een signaal en stroomlijn binnen, die kan op het blokje bijv. 3 keer worden verdeeld en vervolgens word hij doorgestuurd naar een volgend blokje. De handigheid, tja.. Je hoeft niet van speaker naar speaker te gaan, als ze niet naast elkaar staan. ( geen 3 kabels meer langs het statief nodig ) Maar hoevaak je het echt in de praktijk nodig zult hebben, dat weet ik nog niet.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



 

oohhh..... LOL! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ziet er een stuk handiger uit dan "normaal" doorlussen, maar je moet dan wel minimaal 3 actieve speakers per kant door willen lussen, meer iets voor "de grote jongens" dus, of je hebt een loei van een active dynacord/ev/db technologies(jouw subjes)/rcf set "nodig" om ze te kunne gebruiken, maar 25000 euro uitgeven aan een set geluid omdat je perse die mooie doosjes wilt gebruiken..... nouja, het is wel goed tegen dat economische gepruts van de banken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

daan

p.s. als je mooie rondjes wilt maken in paint dan moet je shift indrukken en dan een rondje maken. (denkt nu dat ze wel weer gaan zeuren over mierenn**ken)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik ben bekend met paint, dus dat foefje kende ik ook wel. Was gewoon te lui om hem te gebruiken. En tja, een lege connector is ook geen schande hoor, alleen even oppassen met de lege stroomaansluiting. Maar ik zie zelf geen voordeel van zo'n doosje. Als je ze op elkaar zet kun je veel makkelijker doorlussen van speaker naar speaker, zodat je ook niet meer naar beneden hoeft met je kabel. Bovendien werken die " grotere " setjes meestal met powercon, dus dan worden die aansluitingen al helemaal overbodig aangezien je die probleemloos kunt doorlussen.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik ben bekend met paint, dus dat foefje kende ik ook wel.....



dat verwacht ik toch ook van een bijna ICTer :Big Grin: 

ik kan helaas de foto niet meer vinden. We hadden ze toen bij mij op het werk gebruikt. Om een systeem diep te zetten. En daar hadden we deze blokjes liggen. Met 4 actieve speakers. En doorlussen maar. En dus ook de stroomvoorziening als ik het goed heb...(Musichouse Daan Smit had ze)

als 'k um ooit nog tegen kom. maak ik weer wat foto's :Wink:

----------

